# Solar Panels & Reich E-Box?



## datasafe

Hello all

Next week I'm having solar panels fitted to to my Argos 748 

My Burstner has a Reich E-Box fitted and I wonder if the output from the regulator can be connected to the E-Box, if so, at what point?

This is the E-Box fitted to my van


Thanks

John


----------



## Techno100

Most reliable course would be to speak to these guys
http://www.aandnmotorhomeservices.co.uk/solar-power.php


----------



## NeilandDebs

*e box*

Hello John,
I have the same type of e box on my van. I'm not in the van at the mo, but I seem to recall that if you look in the manual there is a 'slot' in the box for a solar panel.

Neil


----------



## tyreman1

A second vote for A and N motorhome services,only a phone call away and very helpful.


----------



## rosalan

I had a Burstner and an Electroblok. It did have a solar connection point. Scroll down on this page http://www.wohnmobilforum.de/w-t73732.html.

I cannot recall if I needed a control box before this connection but I certainly needed the special plug, which is not difficult to get. You could also try CamperUK for info and parts.

Alan


----------



## datasafe

Thanks for the replies everyone.

AandA seem to be highly regarded but, as I didn't my kit from them and their not fitting my panels, I do feel it would be rather cheeky of me seeking free advice!

I do have a manual for the Reich but it doesn't mention a connection for the solar panels, in fact it's quite sparse of technical info - maybe there's another manual I don't have.

@rosalan
The link you included doesn't work for me. could you check it and let me know if there's a correction?

Many thanks

John


----------



## rosalan

Sorry Datasafe, that was for a slightly later model.
The following people should be able to help and anyway you will need a connector if the solar panel can be plugged in directly, which they can supply.
http://caravan-parts.store.buegle.c...orhome_e_box_not_charging-burst/?k=:::2583841

Alan


----------



## Techno100

A&N are a growing company and if you explain I'm sure they'll be of help to you if only for increased reputation and possible future business.


----------



## aandncaravan

*Reich e-Box and connecting Solar Panels*

Hello we are A & N Caravan Services. Thank you to everyone for the recommendations. 
To help with the post above first of all let me say the photo is of an e-Box 1, so the information below is relevant to this model and not the e-Box PLUS or e-Box II.

The way we have connected Solar to the e-Box 1 before is by using a dual battery bank Regulator to charge both Starter and Habitation batteries at the same time. We are waiting for some information from Reich on what might be a better way of connecting. When we get this we will update the web site Reich page with the information for all the Reich e-Box units, as we have already for the Schaudt Elektroblock.

The e-Box 1 has it's main power supplies going in/out through the left front via 4 main wires onto screws. Note that in the photo above the unit is mounted upside down.
The wiring colour is dependant on the MH manufacturer but is normally 2 Browns going to the 2 centre -(neutral) screws. A Black cable for the Habitation +(positive), a Red +(positive) for the Starter battery. 
Put quality ring connectors on the Solar Regulator output wires and fuse holders in the live feed. Also put a fuse between the Solar panel and the regulator so you can isolate the regulator from the panel during maintenance. 
Then undo the screws (you will need a very stout broad blade driver, these screws are very, very tight) and attach the solar reg output cables to the Habitation + (Black?) and - (Brown?). Remember these wires are live so the usual care needs to be taken. Be especially careful to get the + and - the right way around.

The wires will normally stay in place when you remove the screws as they slide into position. The screws must be put back tight. If you are using a twin battery bank regulator then connect the second bank output to the Starter battery Red lead. You can only do this with a proper dual battery bank regulator, like the Schaudt LR1218, or you will bridge the starter and habitation bank with dire consequences. 
A regulator with a secondary Load output (usually with a light bulb symbol) is not a dual bank charger and MUST NOT be wired as such.

When wiring a Solar regulator start from the battery back to the Solar Panel so once you connect to the panel the power has got a path to flow down and doesn't just build up in the regulator causing damage.

Google A and N Caravan Services to find our website page Solar Power to read Hints and Tips for lots of info on wiring, regulators, fusing, shading and an explanation of how a Solar panel can stop your batteries charging.

Finally put a note in the battery box to remind yourself, or your servicing engineer, to pull the fuse to isolate the regulator from the panel to prevent damage when the batteries are disconnected for maintenance. A little note of where we can find the fuse will save my colleagues a lot of time looking in cupboards!!

I will try and find time to look back here in a few days to see if it needs an update.

Techno100 is right, we don't mind email questions.


----------



## Techno100

Well done :thumbup: I hope we see more of you here 8)


----------



## datasafe

@A & N Caravan Services

Thank you for such an informative post, really helpful 

I purchased the 40A Tracer4210RN MPPT Solar Charge Controller With MT-5 Meter. It wasn't a cheapy  and will hopefully work well.



Thanks to all


----------



## aandncaravan

*Burstner reich e-Box and Solar power connection.*

Very Nice piece of kit, please will you let us know directly how it performs?
Someone has just emailed me to take us to task for not mentioning that there is a way to directly connect the Solar Regulator so the power goes through the e-Box 1. They are quite correct this can be done, but we do not recommend it.

The Reich e-Box 1 (not to be confused with the e-Box PLUS or e-Box II) is an amazing feat of miniaturisation, there are so many features packed into that tiny shell. However, this also means it's a bit cramped in there and when it gets hot it, it gets very hot.

It therefore makes sense to reduce the load on the unit as much as possible. Connecting your solar power as we suggest does two things; that 6A + from the reg will not add to the strain of the e-Box but additionally it meets the demand for power directly without the e-Box getting involved. 
So not only does the e-Box not see the 6A that might otherwise have been pumped in but additional it does not have to supply the demand for 6A it would have otherwise have met.

We are only talking about small loadings here but with an e-Box on borrowed time it makes all the difference. 
How do we know? We repair the e-Box, we don't just bodge in another manufacturers charger that then causes further issues. We know what makes them break. We know how to fix them so we know how they work.

The downside is that because the e-Box does not see the power, it does not show on the control screen so you need a separate display.

The Reich e-Box 1 only has a 16amp charger, anything you can do to reduce the charger working hard will make a big difference to the life of the whole box. Solar power connected sympathetically to the unit will help prolong its life enormously. 
However, please be careful you then don't expect too much by adding a bigger battery bank to store that Sunshine. The e-Box will only support a battery bank of 160Ah (using the rule of thumb of 10 times its output capability) or 200Ah with Solar help.

If you get your Burstner upgraded to the very much superior e-Box PLUS with a more powerful charger or it has a e-Box II installed most of the above does not apply.

Sorry, as anyone who has met me knows I get a bit carried away and tend to go on, and on............


----------

